# Cảnh báo điều trị viêm tai giữa không đúng cách sẽ gây nhiều biến chứng



## Ovixbaby (17/4/21)

*1. Viêm tai giữa là bệnh khá phổ biến và dễ tái phát ở trẻ em cũng như người lớn*

Nhưng lại có những triệu chứng bệnh giống với bệnh thông thường khiến các bậc phụ huynh ít quan tâm, không chú ý tới, điều này dễ khiến các trẻ bị nặng thêm tới mức chảy mủ tai, đau tai nhức tai không ngủ được






Nếu không chữa trị viêm tai giữa kịp thời bệnh có thể dẫn đến biến chứng nguy hiểm hoặc để lại di chứng nặng nề, rất khó khắc phục, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và có thể gây nhiều biến chứng như : thủng màng nhĩ, xơ cứng khớp giữa các xương con, điếc

Nhất là với những trẻ nhỏ sẽ dẫn đến thủng màng nhĩ, làm tiêu xương… ảnh hưởng đến sức nghe của trẻ và dẫn đến rối loạn ngôn ngữ. Nếu không được điều trị triệt để, bệnh có thể gây các biến chứng nhiễm trùng sọ não rất nguy hiểm như viêm màng não, áp xe não, viêm tắc tĩnh mạch bên hoặc gây liệt dây thần kinh mặt (dây số 7).

*2. NGUYÊN NHÂN DẪN ĐẾN BỆNH VIÊM TAI GIỮA :*
 Trẻ nhỏ từ 6-18 tháng tuổi sức đề kháng yếu, dễ bị mắc viêm tai giữa.
 Khi trẻ nằm bú sữa bình không cẩn thận khiến sữa tràn vào trong tai gây viêm.
 Do cảm lạnh.
 Không khí bị ô nhiễm, có khói thuốc lá.
 Chọc ngoáy vào tai, lặn sâu.
 Do chất xuất tiết ở mũi họng lan lên tai giữa khiến tai giữa bị viêm nhiễm.
 Bị tát hoặc sức ép do bom đạn.
 Viêm tai giữa là bệnh dễ tái phát do sau khi đi bơi không làm sạch tai
 Tiếp xúc thường xuyên với không khí ô nhiễm,
 Trẻ em phát bệnh do viêm mũi xoang, viêm V.A…
 Chính vì vậy, những ai đã có tiền sử Viêm tai giữa cần cảnh giác, luôn giữ gìn vệ sinh tai sạch sẽ






*3. TRIỆU CHỨNG BỆNH VIÊN TAI GIỮA*

• Sốt, thường là sốt cao 39-40oC, nhức đầu.
• Quấy khóc nhiều, hay gây gổ.
• Bỏ bú, kém ăn, nôn trớ.
• Rối loạn tiêu hóa, ăn không tiêu, đi ngoài phân lỏng nhiều lần trong ngày.
• Không phản ứng khi có tiếng động.
• Đau tai, khó chịu.
• Khi bệnh nặng sẽ thấy chảy mủ tai còn các triệu chứng phía trên sẽ giảm dần.

ĐIỀU TRỊ VIÊM TAI GIỮA THEO TÂY Y
kháng sinh + kháng viêm, corticoid + chống dị ứng + nhỏ mũi

Kháng sinh thường là: Augmentine, Meijact, Zinnat, zitromax,…chỉ dùng tối đa 7-10 ngày.

Kháng viêm, corticoid, chống dị ứng: tiềm tàng nhiều tác dụng phụNhỏ mũi: Otrivin, Otilin, Coldi-B, Metazophalin, Dophazolin, Rhinocort,… giúp dễ thở. Chỉ dùng tối đa 5 ngày.

Tuy nhiên, đơn thuốc trên thể hiện nhiều bất cập:

Tai mũi họng lai rai cả tháng, nhưng kháng sinh 1 loại lại chỉ dùng được 7-10 ngày. Sau 1 đợt kháng sinh, bệnh thường tiến triển không nhiều. Bác sĩ buộc phải kết hợp 2 loại kháng sinh đường uống ở đơn thứ 2. Thậm chí, khi hết đơn thứ 2, thì bệnh cũng ko tiến triển nhiều.





Ưu điểm của xịt mũi Ovix baby so với các thuốc nhỏ mũi kháng sinh và corticoid
Nhỏ mũi nhóm trên thường mang lại hiệu quả dễ thở tức thì. Nhưng lại gây lệ thuộc vào thuốc khi sử dụng kéo dài và thường bị ngạt mạnh hơn sau khi ngưng.

*vì gốc bệnh là viêm mũi họng. Mũi họng khỏi thì viêm tai giữa mới khỏi được dứt điểm.*

Kinh nghiệm dùng Ovix khi viêm tai giữa hạn chế kháng sinh cho bé.












OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ giảm viêm tai, mũi, họng.

TƯ VẤN TRỰC TIẾP
Hotline: 0348966862
Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------



## Quỳnh Tâm (23/4/21)

Thấy nhiều bé hay bị viêm tai giữa lắm, nhất là vào mùa lạnh


----------



## Ovixbaby (23/4/21)

Quỳnh Tâm nói:


> Thấy nhiều bé hay bị viêm tai giữa lắm, nhất là vào mùa lạnh


các bé tiền sử viêm mũi kéo dài rất dễ ảnh hưởng tới tai, mũi sạch khỏe tai sẽ ổn định


----------

